# The Bloodshed Brothers 09 Haunt



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

im gunna tarantino this and show you how done we are then post the beginning build pics later lol

Heres the front. Much more to come we only had a few tombstones up and the house will soon be lit up.









more to come soon my friends.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're off to a good start, BB.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

looking good, nice use of lighting


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet set up, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks guys more pics soon

or just check out the site

thebloodshedbrothers.com


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Looks spooky, and me likey the spooky  Keep showing us more!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

*daytime walk*

heres a short video of our haunt during the day at about 90% completion


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

wow nice work guys i like the canibal room or whatever the one is with the severed legs and i also really like the jail cell! great work! also how much did you pay for your banner?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Psyc0 Walrus said:


> wow nice work guys i like the canibal room or whatever the one is with the severed legs and i also really like the jail cell! great work! also how much did you pay for your banner?


why thank you

banner ran us 120 from dh graphics
mydhgraphics.com

we are friends with the owner and could have gotten a discount but didnt mind helping out the business


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, is that a '50s Chevy in front of your house?

You guys have done a great job with this haunt. This is more extensive than the one you did last year, yes?

Mattel is going to hate you for what you did to their Barbie dolls:googly:


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

Outstanding, I'm totally floored. How many actors do you usually need to pull this off?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

super awsome job on the haunt


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

ROXY--- Yes its quite more than last year. we went from pvc and plastic to wooden frames made entirely out of pallets. pretty much the only way to fight the winds we get this time of year...as for the car.. its a 55 buick special. its my dads baby



Optym- thank you for the kind words this year we have 11 actors to help most helped last year too


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Excellent work! The lazer eye surgury will be great!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

scourge999 said:


> Excellent work! The lazer eye surgury will be great!


thanks when we do our lights and music walk through video tomorrow we'll stop on the surgery for yall to see,,,its nasty


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great jobs guys.
Madame Leota says,
"I see pee'd pants of TOT's in your future"


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome haunt! How long did it take you to put it all together??? The rooms are very creepy...sure to scare the pants off the kids (and many adults too!) Hope that chainsaw isn't "loaded". Bet lots of people will get freaked out by the eye surgery video...nice touch...hope your dad's surgery went well...GOOD LUCK and HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

madmomma said:


> Awesome haunt! How long did it take you to put it all together??? The rooms are very creepy...sure to scare the pants off the kids (and many adults too!) Hope that chainsaw isn't "loaded". Bet lots of people will get freaked out by the eye surgery video...nice touch...hope your dad's surgery went well...GOOD LUCK and HAPPY HALLOWEEN


we started sept 15th officially. and i think we took a total of 5 days off since then due to work weather and a knotts scary farm trip :googly:

tahnk you for the kind words...my dads surgery went great hast had to wear glasses since

happy halloween
stay scary!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Awesome, looks great!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

207 people last night..made 137 dollars just from having a donation jar out....people were glad to give. Me and zach are using the cash to bye plastic storage containers because our boxes are falling apart. And thats what we told people so they were happy to see it go to use.


anyway everything went off without a hitch no problems or comlaints!
lots of screams and positive feedback


we had one gentleman drive and hour and a half from san diego and ended up saying we were better than the del mar fair pro haunt "scare zone" which for us was the highest of compliments.
Evryone seemed to love something different. the dolls and the clowns,,,the torture room or the chain saw..or our buzzing fly. madame leota was a hit for those disney fans....it was amazing!

a month and a half of work pays off in only 4 hours!
screams laughter crying.. ahhhh music to our ears

pics too follow


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

and now the favorite picture from last night


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad to hear and see it worked out so well for you!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

#1. This rocks. I LOVE the open hallway and how much you guys have done. Dollhouse and other stuff has cool & morbid detail- love it!. How I WISH I could have seen the laser eye surgery video!! LMAO...your senses of humor & the macabre are great. 

#2. You two sound almost exactly alike. You are bros or twins??


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job on your haunt. It looks like it really scared the people. Your clown actors look really scary. I think all your hard worked definitely paid off.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Schweeeeeeeeet. Those clowns and jesters are uhm weird lol.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks every one total for the 2 nights. 902 people came went and were scared!

went off 98% with no problems. 

got some video dont know if it came out well since our camera sucks. but we'll see


started tear down today....so sad!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

OMG your haunt is awesome!!! I love the dollhouse with the murder scene and the "did we scare you?" chalkboard!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks everyone and yes we are twins!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I like the idea of people being able to see out into the graveyard but no one can see in.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Look like you had a great time. Nice job guys.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice walk-through.
Don't know what I like more...the haunt or that cool car on the street.


----------

